# Sand and gravel



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Can you mix sand and gravel for the substrate? I already have gravel in my tank but I am having second thoughts now and think I should have gone with sand. Can I do a combination of both. Thanks.


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

its done in the wild so i don't see why not.


----------



## rogersb (May 21, 2007)

The sand will eventually find its way through the gravel and it will be more like gravel on sand than a mix.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

Take the gravel out IMO, it is prob full of poop...? Poop generally settles ontop of sand which can be vac'ed off.

I have sand and then a very few larger pebble rocks in part of my tank as some of the larger cichlids like trying to pick them up.

you can see how i have them at 0:35


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

The tank doesnt have any fish in it yet so it isnt full of poop. I want to buy the Eco-complete Cichlid sand, but I would need four 20lb bags for my tank, and its kind of expensive to begin with (especially since I already bought $50 of gravel which I may end up trashing.) So I was thinking of buying 3 bags (60lbs) and mixing it with about 15-20 lbs of the gravel that is currently in the tank. Does anyone think this will work out ok or should I just trash the current gravel and buy 4 bays of the Eco-complete.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I would do one or the other. If you mix it you won't be able to clean it. With sand you vac off the top of the sand and with gravel you have to vac down thru the gravel to the bottom of the tank. If it mixes you'll be vac-ing up the sand when you clean the gravel. What kinda fish are you getting? My fish don't mind gravel. I would like to try sand one day but for now it's gravel for me and my fish.


----------



## gordonrp (Mar 23, 2005)

BrianR said:


> The tank doesnt have any fish in it yet so it isnt full of poop. I want to buy the Eco-complete Cichlid sand, but I would need four 20lb bags for my tank, and its kind of expensive to begin with (especially since I already bought $50 of gravel which I may end up trashing.) So I was thinking of buying 3 bags (60lbs) and mixing it with about 15-20 lbs of the gravel that is currently in the tank. Does anyone think this will work out ok or should I just trash the current gravel and buy 4 bays of the Eco-complete.


1 30lb bag was plenty for my 50 gallon (3ft).

I used "Aragamax Sugar-Sized Reef Sand 30lb", the white stuff.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

You've probably already done what you're going to do but I wouldn't trash the gravel even if you aren't going to use it. Couldn't you rebag it and take it back to the store (if it wasn't used with fish I don't see a problem with that, can't be wet though) or sell it on ebay,aquabid or craigs list etc(shipping would be high so I'd make it pick up for locals).. How big is your tank?


----------



## BrianR (Aug 19, 2008)

Dewdrop said:


> You've probably already done what you're going to do but I wouldn't trash the gravel even if you aren't going to use it. Couldn't you rebag it and take it back to the store (if it wasn't used with fish I don't see a problem with that, can't be wet though) or sell it on ebay,aquabid or craigs list etc(shipping would be high so I'd make it pick up for locals).. How big is your tank?


Thanks for the advice. I ended up just keeping the gravel in the tank though.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

lol. I went with blue gravel for color, but wish i went with black sand. If you do switch keep it. You might have grow out tanks in the future where any gravel will work, it isnt designed for looks but for practicality.


----------

